# Fuzzy Wuzzy Soap



## hlee (Feb 21, 2013)

Does anyone remember this. I would have had it in the early 60's.
 Well I loved it. It grew hair and had a toy prize inside.
No one I asked ever remembered this soap.
I found it! :smile: So cool. 
http://www.feelingretro.com/toys/Misc-Toys/fuzzy-wuzzy-soap.php


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 21, 2013)

I've never seen this before!


----------



## hlee (Feb 21, 2013)

I had to have been younger than 5 when I had this soap because I remember the bathroom it was in.
Really wondering what the fuzz was. lol!
It was really neat and mine had a tiny baseball inside of it. Similar to what would have been in a bubble gum machine back then, but the fuzz, to funny!


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 21, 2013)

wonder if it was felt?


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 21, 2013)

No idea! Interesting, and I guess motivational for children, lol


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 21, 2013)

I grew up with Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear, fuzzy wuzzy had no hair. Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn't fuzzy was he?


----------



## Lolly58 (Feb 25, 2013)

I so remember this and what a treat it was to have one. I remember having a yellow cat, blue dog and a tan colored bear. They grew whitish colored "hair" and I remember getting a whistle out of one. Can't remember what I got out of the others. I loved my fuzzy wuzzy soap. I was about 8 yrs old so that was 1966.:smile:


----------

